# NB!!! Cape Town Vape meet location



## Marzuq

ok guys. the vape meet date is coming to a close.
so its time to get sorted on a location.
please submit any ideas you may have here.
the members who previously helped with the vape meet. your input here will be greatly appreciated.
just some guidance as to what should be considered and so forth.


----------



## Natheer Mallick

Really guys? No suggestions? If we can't come up with any venue ideas, we might just have to go Capetonian and organize a braai in Oudekraal or something lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Natheer Mallick

I'll get the ball rolling though, how's the Hellenic Soccer Club in Green Point? It's a really nice venue, and if you wanna bring your kidz along, there's a little play park and some action soccer courts. There's also a bar right next to the function venue for those interested

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Danny

Hows about a braai at Oudekrall  Just kidding lol the hellenic soccer club is a great venue


----------



## Natheer Mallick

Danny said:


> Hows about a braai at Oudekrall


Dude, I'm sitting at the office, arranging with my wife to have a braai for supper tonight. I really don't need an excuse for a braai. Don't tempt my addiction...


----------



## Marzuq

Natheer Mallick said:


> Really guys? No suggestions? If we can't come up with any venue ideas, we might just have to go Capetonian and organize a braai in Oudekraal or something lol



@Natheer Mallick i get the feeling most of the guys arent keen on a vape meet in cape town. this thread is alive since friday morning and no feedback until now. im keen to get things going but support is seriously lacking. would hate to arrange a date and venue and we have all of 10 people show up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Natheer Mallick

Marzuq said:


> @Natheer Mallick i get the feeling most of the guys arent keen on a vape meet in cape town. this thread is alive since friday morning and no feedback until now. im keen to get things going but support is seriously lacking. would hate to arrange a date and venue and we have all of 10 people show up


Well then maybe something informal is the way to go then. Depending on how many people actually show interest, maybe we should just take a drive out to like Newlands Forest or something and just enjoy the day, instead of putting too much effort into having something structured. Or even just go to a coffee shop or something like the EC guys did. There's some nice places in the Rondebosch East area. Just a plan b...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Natheer Mallick

FYI

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/johannesburg-vape-meet-6.6156/


----------



## Gazzacpt

This is how capetown works. Setup the meet and they will come.
Try find a venue that doesn't charge or charges very little get the vendors on board and you set. 
Unfortunately I'm getting into my busy season so I can't set aside time to help organise this time round.


----------



## Marzuq

Gazzacpt said:


> This is how capetown works. Setup the meet and they will come.
> Try find a venue that doesn't charge or charges very little get the vendors on board and you set.
> Unfortunately I'm getting into my busy season so I can't set aside time to help organise this time round.



@Gazzacpt ive been putting in the time to try and get feedback from members and vendors but i cant take it on my self to choose a date and a venue as that wouldnt be fair to members or vendors.

im gna change my vote to a informal vape breakfast soon


----------



## phanatik

So if we consider the Nsuburbs, Legends in Edward street would be an option, seeing that the feedback is lacking.
I can go have a chat with the owner.
No use getting a big venue if we're only going to be a small group. @Metal Liz had some suggestions as well.
Where are the vendors?


----------



## Eti1

Interested Capetonian here. Worrying whether the vendors will pitch if it's just an informal breakfast among ten people. The soccer club in Green Point is awesome..but NSuburbs would be good too.


----------



## Natheer Mallick

Northern Suburbs is cool, but why be so far from the sea? The weather is good that time of the year. Just saying. Plus, where are the vendors? If they want to be able to have a meet where they can showcase and advertise their merchandise, then surely they need to play a role in the organizing of the event? Or how did you guys do it last time? Or, if it is as informal as suggested, they can still pitch up, they just will obviously not be able to showcase their merchandise as originally planned.


----------



## Andre

I suggest you start a thread like this one. Vendors will come.


----------



## Matt

My vote would also be the venue in green point.


----------



## izzo

I see majority of you guys are from the north, sure there are a few of us in the south. Venue should be central.


----------



## Marzuq

Out vape meet is around the same time as many year end and staff functions so I reckon we should be booking real soon or we will lose out 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY

@Metal Liz what are the chances of getting the same avenue as last time?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

Location... My place! 

If you would all please bring a household item along, it will be fully furnished in a day and then I wouldn't have to do squat.  

Looking forward to meeting everyone in CT!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## steve

greenpoint sounds cool but wherever it is ill be there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

steve said:


> greenpoint sounds cool but wherever it is ill be there


Me as well

Hellenic club would be perfect

Maybe a quick round of footie while we there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mattj4l/Vapor

a Vape meet in Oudtshoorn will be lekker


----------



## Natheer Mallick

Mattj4l/Vapor said:


> a Vape meet in Oudtshoorn will be lekker


We can hotbox the Cango Caves lol

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Tokai Forest is family Friendly... We can have a bring and braai and vendors can set up tables.. Hassle free and dirt cheap.


----------



## Gazzacpt

Zeki Hilmi said:


> Tokai Forest is family Friendly... We can have a bring and braai and vendors can set up tables.. Hassle free and dirt cheap.


Baboons come visit there bru. Might not be a bad idea for a social gathering but for a vape meet we need an indoor area for vendors and cloud blowing comp. If its windy it won't be great and the South Easter howls that time of year.


----------



## Metal Liz

Cape vaping supplies said:


> @Metal Liz what are the chances of getting the same avenue as last time?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



If you guys want me to, I will chat to Barry, but he said last time that we are welcome to do it there anytime again  So the chances are very good


----------



## Andre

Metal Liz said:


> If you guys want me to, I will chat to Barry, but he said last time that we are welcome to do it there anytime again  So the chances are very good


We were around 65 peeps at that venue at the last meeting. Imo it was a bit crowded.


----------



## Marzuq

Metal Liz said:


> If you guys want me to, I will chat to Barry, but he said last time that we are welcome to do it there anytime again  So the chances are very good


which venue is this?


----------



## Andre

Marzuq said:


> which venue is this?


There are a few threads in this forum on the 2nd Cape Meet. Maybe a good idea to read up on them, e.g. competitions, draw, etc.


----------



## Marzuq

Andre said:


> There are a few threads in this forum on the 2nd Cape Meet. Maybe a good idea to read up on them, e.g. competitions, draw, etc.



i was at the last meet. and it was in kromboom road at the lounge if im not mistaken. 
wasnt the best venue and with the numbers over 40 already i think that might be a very tight fit

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Marzuq said:


> i was at the last meet. and it was in kromboom road at the lounge if im not mistaken.
> wasnt the best venue and with the numbers over 40 already i think that might be a very tight fit


That was the first one second one was at the place in milnerton lizzy arranged.
Nice venue but got cramped because we growing in numbers

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

Metal Liz said:


> If you guys want me to, I will chat to Barry, but he said last time that we are welcome to do it there anytime again  So the chances are very good



i think you should speak to Barry and get some details.
possibly max capacity and so on.
thanks @Metal Liz


----------



## Andre

Marzuq said:


> i think you should speak to Barry and get some details.
> possibly max capacity and so on.
> thanks @Metal Liz


From out last experience, I would say 45 max in this location. All of those details (with photos of the location) is in the threads I referred to above.


----------



## Marzuq

Andre said:


> From out last experience, I would say 45 max in this location. All of those details (with photos of the location) is in the threads I referred to above.


will have a look now thanks


----------



## ErnstZA

i also vote braai. Or maybe on a nice wine farm like Diemersdal farm. We can do some vape and wine pairing

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

It's gonna need to be indoors for cloud competitions and I'm sure as vapers we're all gonna hate the wind.


----------



## ErnstZA

Wine farms usually have indoor parts as well. Its just an idea


----------



## Gazzacpt

Ok to move this along I suggest anyone that has a venue in mind call them find out if we can book it for a vape meet, lots of places won't allow you to vape inside and some won't book out most of the venue for an afternoon. 

We need it to:
accommodate 80ppl
Section for vendors table I think 8 at the last meet.
And we need to be able to vape inside.


Post your findings here with regards to cost and availability. Remember its coming up to season and we need to get this nailed down asap.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Anyone?


----------



## Marzuq

Gazzacpt said:


> Anyone?


you see my struggle ?


----------



## Metal Liz

hahaha it's Cape Town, everything is a little slow here

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phanatik

Gazzacpt said:


> Anyone?



Sorry was in JHB for a few days.

Will provide feedback

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## steve

@Robbie ive found you now brother !! im gonna tag you in everything

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## soofee

It might be a cool idea to have it @ tokai forest maybe then we can convert more "people" (ie baboons) to vaping LOL J.K


----------



## Rellik

Gazzacpt said:


> Ok to move this along I suggest anyone that has a venue in mind call them find out if we can book it for a vape meet, lots of places won't allow you to vape inside and some won't book out most of the venue for an afternoon.
> 
> We need it to:
> accommodate 80ppl
> Section for vendors table I think 8 at the last meet.
> And we need to be able to vape inside.
> 
> 
> Post your findings here with regards to cost and availability. Remember its coming up to season and we need to get this nailed down asap.



I did try the Milnerton Cricket club, but they were already fully booked. But I do think that sports clubs are the way to go. They normally all have open spaces , plus an inside area with a bar.
There is another one in the northern suburbs I will try today, but if anyone has any contacts with sports clubs, let us know.


----------



## Metal Liz

There's a sportsclub in Sunningdale too, I'll ask them too

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq

thanks to all the guys and gals helping with finding a location for our vape meet.
just a note to us all. the location will require a indoor section for vendors and cloud blowing competitions and so on so as much as we all really want to have a braai and enjoy the outdoor options, we need to keep this in mind. unfortunately this will rule out any of the parks and forest options


----------



## Gazzacpt

Thanks for the efforts so far folks.


----------



## Metal Liz

Okay, email sent to the Sunningdale sportsclub. I will let you guys know what they say as soon as they get back to me

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Hi Guys and gals... I'm friends with a lady who owns Cafe 'Darts in Diep River... I'm sure she would accommodate the Vape Meet. It has an indoor and outdoor seating area. I can also ask if she wouldn't mind people bringing their own booze if that's what you are also looking to accommodate. It's a really nice place that offers food, beverages and cakes. Let me know if this is of any interest to you folks.


----------



## HPBotha

Ok --- I tried last time to get some venues lined up - but there was an issue with the costs. In the meantime here is a list of cape town community centres and their rates.

Hope we can have a good one!!!

Spit Braai .... at a pool? would'nt that be cool? or am i a Fool? or a tool?


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

I'm sure we can get this venue for free that I'm talking about as she will probably expect people to buy lunch etc from there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

zeki are they halaal?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

@Cape vaping supplies I will ask


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Hey guys and gals... I have spoken to Lynne the owner of Cafe D Arts and she caters for Halaal food. She will get back to me tomorrow as @Gazzacpt is quite optimistic that the numbers will be 80+ so Lynne is going to do a count to see if we all fit in including the vendors tables.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz

Hi Lizelle


Thanks very much for your enquiry.


Unfortunately we do not have a venue to offer you for Saturday the 6th December.


The hall is booked from 07h00am to 21h00pm for indoor hockey, and the 2 clubhouses are also used all day by the respective clubs, i.e. bowls, cricket & football.


Thanks & Kind Regards

Sandra Guedes

Sunningdale Sports Club


----------



## Tiaan

Got a few contacts at the Durbanville rugby club and the round table. The round table has quite a nice venue, double story inside and outside as well. Will hear.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Zeki Hilmi said:


> Hey guys and gals... I have spoken to Lynne the owner of Cafe D Arts and she caters for Halaal food. She will get back to me tomorrow as @Gazzacpt is quite optimistic that the numbers will be 80+ so Lynne is going to do a count to see if we all fit in including the vendors tables.


RSVP list is already at 47 so ja.


----------



## Tiaan

Gazzacpt said:


> RSVP list is already at 47 so ja.



And its Cape Town, so lots of last minute RSVP's.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Zuzu88

Why don't we have it at mavericks?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Gazzacpt

Metal Liz said:


> Hi Lizelle
> 
> 
> Thanks very much for your enquiry.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately we do not have a venue to offer you for Saturday the 6th December.
> 
> 
> The hall is booked from 07h00am to 21h00pm for indoor hockey, and the 2 clubhouses are also used all day by the respective clubs, i.e. bowls, cricket & football.
> 
> 
> Thanks & Kind Regards
> 
> Sandra Guedes
> 
> Sunningdale Sports Club



Thanks Liz.


----------



## Tiaan

Zuzu88 said:


> Why don't we have it at mavericks?


They have a awesome view there!


----------



## Zuzu88

Chrome Poles... Honeys.... Vapour.... What more could we ask for?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Riaz

Zuzu88 said:


> Why don't we have it at mavericks?


because too many lips spoil the vape

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## HPBotha

Riaz said:


> because too many lips spoil the vape


...and loose lips sink ships....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Gazzacpt

Gazza to hrh: honey I'm going to a vape meet
HRH: oh ok where
Gazza: mavericks dear
HRH: sorry where?

Gaza is never seen or heard from again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Gazzacpt

Any news guys and gals.


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

@Gazzacpt Looks like it's Mavericks


----------



## Gazzacpt

Zeki Hilmi said:


> @Gazzacpt Looks like it's Mavericks


Lol. No news from Cafè d'Art ?


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

@Gazzacpt I will chase Lyn up Gaz


----------



## Marzuq

Enter the cloud blowing competition here 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/cl...entries-cape-town-vape-meet.6437/#post-137936

And the coil Building competition here 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/coil-building-competition-entries-cape-town-vape-meet.6438/

Show us ur skill guys!! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Lynn has said she will get back to me today with information regarding using her restaurant.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Hey all... I have spoken to Lynn at Cafe D Arts and she has informed me that she would not be able to accommodate for 80 people. So this venue is out of the question. Thanks


----------



## Marzuq

Zeki Hilmi said:


> Hey all... I have spoken to Lynn at Cafe D Arts and she has informed me that she would not be able to accommodate for 80 people. So this venue is out of the question. Thanks



thanks for the effort and getting back to us


----------



## phanatik

There is Baghdad Cafe and Whisky Bar in long street.
It's a very nice somewhat upmarket place and they do serve hookah so I do not think they would have a problem with vaping.
I know the owner and will chat to him tomorrow over a single malt or two.
Find out if vendors can set up etc etc. I will also post pics of the venue for your consideration.
It is not the place you see if you google it!!!
They do have a kitchen for light meals tapas etc...

I appreciate that Long Street area might not be everyone's liking, but it is a very nice place.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marzuq

phanatik said:


> There is Baghdad Cafe and Whisky Bar in long street.
> It's a very nice somewhat upmarket place and they do serve hookah so I do not think they would have a problem with vaping.
> I know the owner and will chat to him tomorrow over a single malt or two.
> Find out if vendors can set up etc etc. I will also post pics of the venue for your consideration.
> It is not the place you see if you google it!!!
> They do have a kitchen for light meals tapas etc...
> 
> I appreciate that Long Street area might not be everyone's liking, but it is a very nice place.



yeah i think 80 people and parking may become an issue. but investigate and we take it from there,


----------



## Tiaan

Marzuq said:


> yeah i think 80 people and parking may become an issue. but investigate and we take it from there,


Yeah parking is an issue in that area.


----------



## Marzuq

the venues put forward arent too many so we will have to make do with what options we do have and whats been put forward. 
as it stands having a venue alone will be an accomplishment


----------



## Marzuq

i have a friend who is friends with a manager of primi waterfront.
just got work back from her that she will speak to him about the place but there are a few question marks,.
there is a strong chance we wont be allowed to vape inside. that will throw things like cloud blowing comps out the window.
would it still be worth investigating ?


----------



## Tiaan

Marzuq said:


> the venues put forward arent too many so we will have to make do with what options we do have and whats been put forward.
> as it stands having a venue alone will be an accomplishment


Yeah I went to check out a restaurant this morning where my friend is the manager. They have a perfect area for us, but I think with vendor tables we will only fit about 50 people max, so that's out.


----------



## Marzuq

ok guys here we go...

i am able to secure a venue for us

Date:6 December 2014
TIme : 12 till 6pm
Place: Nuri Sushi Factory
Address: 8 Parliament Street, Cape Town

we are allowed to use the 'bigger half of the venue' where the other half is reserved for nuri customers.
we will be allowed to use the centre counter which may be a good spot for vendors who pitch early enough to set up their stand. exposure to vape meet members and nuri customers from that point.
they will set up the section accomodate 60 - 80 people.
we are allowed to vape inside. competitions are safe in this regard.


NB!! i will need to confirm the venue by 4pm today. kindly give me your feedback.

@Gazzacpt @Cape vaping supplies @KieranD @Zeki Hilmi @Andre @Tristan @drew @Riaz @HPBotha @Natheer Mallick @phanatik 
please note im only tagging some members to get the responses flowing this is in no way a decision for certain members only. all input is valid and welcome.

parking should not be an issue even though it is in town. its a saturday and town quiets down around that time.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

I'm in @Marzuq

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KieranD

Marzuq said:


> ok guys here we go...
> 
> i am able to secure a venue for us
> 
> Date:6 December 2014
> TIme : 12 till 6pm
> Place: Nuri Sushi Factory
> Address: 8 Parliament Street, Cape Town
> 
> we are allowed to use the 'bigger half of the venue' where the other half is reserved for nuri customers.
> we will be allowed to use the centre counter which may be a good spot for vendors who pitch early enough to set up their stand. exposure to vape meet members and nuri customers from that point.
> they will set up the section accomodate 60 - 80 people.
> we are allowed to vape inside. competitions are safe in this regard.
> 
> 
> NB!! i will need to confirm the venue by 4pm today. kindly give me your feedback.
> 
> @Gazzacpt @Cape vaping supplies @KieranD @Zeki Hilmi @Andre @Tristan @drew @Riaz @HPBotha @Natheer Mallick @phanatik
> please note im only tagging some members to get the responses flowing this is in no way a decision for certain members only. all input is valid and welcome.
> 
> parking should not be an issue even though it is in town. its a saturday and town quiets down around that time.



Well done @Marzuq!
Venue looks good and being CBD will be central to most

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY

id say go with it. its not the biggest venue but we will have to make do rith the space we have

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz

im in too @Marzuq 

shot for sorting a venue out for us

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## gman211991

Marzuq said:


> ok guys here we go...
> 
> i am able to secure a venue for us
> 
> Date:6 December 2014
> TIme : 12 till 6pm
> Place: Nuri Sushi Factory
> Address: 8 Parliament Street, Cape Town
> 
> we are allowed to use the 'bigger half of the venue' where the other half is reserved for nuri customers.
> we will be allowed to use the centre counter which may be a good spot for vendors who pitch early enough to set up their stand. exposure to vape meet members and nuri customers from that point.
> they will set up the section accomodate 60 - 80 people.
> we are allowed to vape inside. competitions are safe in this regard.
> 
> 
> NB!! i will need to confirm the venue by 4pm today. kindly give me your feedback.
> 
> @Gazzacpt @Cape vaping supplies @KieranD @Zeki Hilmi @Andre @Tristan @drew @Riaz @HPBotha @Natheer Mallick @phanatik
> please note im only tagging some members to get the responses flowing this is in no way a decision for certain members only. all input is valid and welcome.
> 
> parking should not be an issue even though it is in town. its a saturday and town quiets down around that time.


Some killer sushi as well

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq

Cape vaping supplies said:


> id say go with it. its not the biggest venue but we will have to make do rith the space we have
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


 
yes and most importantly no cover charge..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY

nuri serves some of the finest sushi in town too

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Well done on your efforts @Marzuq

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## phanatik

Nice One @Marzuq the King of Goofy Vaping!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Marzuq said:


> ok guys here we go...
> 
> i am able to secure a venue for us
> 
> Date:6 December 2014
> TIme : 12 till 6pm
> Place: Nuri Sushi Factory
> Address: 8 Parliament Street, Cape Town
> 
> we are allowed to use the 'bigger half of the venue' where the other half is reserved for nuri customers.
> we will be allowed to use the centre counter which may be a good spot for vendors who pitch early enough to set up their stand. exposure to vape meet members and nuri customers from that point.
> they will set up the section accomodate 60 - 80 people.
> we are allowed to vape inside. competitions are safe in this regard.
> 
> 
> NB!! i will need to confirm the venue by 4pm today. kindly give me your feedback.
> 
> @Gazzacpt @Cape vaping supplies @KieranD @Zeki Hilmi @Andre @Tristan @drew @Riaz @HPBotha @Natheer Mallick @phanatik
> please note im only tagging some members to get the responses flowing this is in no way a decision for certain members only. all input is valid and welcome.
> 
> parking should not be an issue even though it is in town. its a saturday and town quiets down around that time.



just something i missed...
there is no booze sold at the venue. we are also not allowed to sell booze but you are allowed to bring your own

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Yup good with me. On a side note, some vendors won't be able to make it because a Saturday is a work day, and Vape stores are open. It isn't exactly profitable to close a Vape store in a Saturday. Is Saturday the best date for most capetonians, or how will a Sunday be? Just a suggestion.


----------



## Marzuq

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Yup good with me. On a side note, some vendors won't be able to make it because a Saturday is a work day, and Vape stores are open. It isn't exactly profitable to close a Vape store in a Saturday. Is Saturday the best date for most capetonians, or how will a Sunday be? Just a suggestion.



those were the dates as voted by cape town members. if the masses wish to change it then we will do so.
i doubt vendors will lose alot of business as most of the guys and gals that attend the vape meets comes ready with cash to buy as much as they can and order what the vendors dont have stock of

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Go for it @Marzuq best offer we had so far. Well done on securing a venue.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq

Gazzacpt said:


> Go for it @Marzuq best offer we had so far. Well done on securing a venue.


thanks @Gazzacpt 
i will watch the comments until 3pm. if majority ok with the venue i will confirm it with the guys at nuri

then all that is left is for everyone to pitch


----------



## Matt

Perfect


----------



## phanatik

I think all the previous vape meets were held on a Saturday, and technically speaking, the vendors will be interfacing with their clientele, established and new, and therefore still a work day for vendors?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mo P

I think it's a good spot. Central, good food, not too pricy and above all, vape friendly!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Yup good with me. On a side note, some vendors won't be able to make it because a Saturday is a work day, and Vape stores are open. It isn't exactly profitable to close a Vape store in a Saturday. Is Saturday the best date for most capetonians, or how will a Sunday be? Just a suggestion.


The last meet was on a sat and we had plenty vendors doung roaring trade at the meet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

sounds good to me  well done @Marzuq

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## phanatik

Just going to be a bit embarrassing to rock up there with my inferior gear!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

phanatik said:


> Just going to be a bit embarrassing to rock up there with my inferior gear!


It's a vape meet. You vape don't you?
I'm running kanger tanks at the moment, and love it, and still love vaping.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## RIEFY

TylerD said:


> It's a vape meet. You vape don't you?
> I'm running kanger tanks at the moment, and love it, and still love vaping.


Tyler what yoy puffing on?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## phanatik

TylerD said:


> It's a vape meet. You vape don't you?
> I'm running kanger tanks at the moment, and love it, and still love vaping.



I get cha... but i'm running a trident on a MVP 2.0. I love it, but it's still very entry-level.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## capetocuba

phanatik said:


> I get cha... but i'm running a trident on a MVP 2.0. I love it, but it's still very entry-level.


Well you will be happy to hear that @Cape vaping supplies has done a full 180 degrees and back on evods for the past few weeks 

Strong rumour he has been trolling the interwebs for a Reo and might even be making his own bf VW Mod ...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## TylerD

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Tyler what yoy puffing on?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Kanger Aerotank with an old single coil coil wrapped at 1.2 ohm om an iStick and a MPT3 with the same coil on my e-pipe.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh

phanatik said:


> I get cha... but i'm running a trident on a MVP 2.0. I love it, but it's still very entry-level.



Excuse me! But there is no way I'm gona allow you to insult a MVP as an entry level device. 

I have a Reo but my MVP doesn't leave my side since I got it back 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## johan

phanatik said:


> I get cha... but i'm running a trident on a MVP 2.0. I love it, but it's still very entry-level.



In my humble opinion, there are no entry or exit level vape gear - you vape on your gear that you prefer; ie: some long time veteran vapers use Evods as their gear of preference and swear by it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## TylerD

phanatik said:


> I get cha... but i'm running a trident on a MVP 2.0. I love it, but it's still very entry-level.


I have gone full circle with vape gear, and I'm digging my current setup.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq

guys 35 minutes to get your input in here. thus far we have have alot of likes for the venue and only one request for a date change.
as it stands right now at 3pm we will book and confirm the venue.

make that 34 minutes.


----------



## RIEFY

DOOOOO IT


----------



## Marzuq

23


Cape vaping supplies said:


> DOOOOO IT


23 minutes..


----------



## Mo P

Do it.


----------



## phanatik

annemarievdh said:


> Excuse me! But there is no way I'm gona allow you to insult a MVP as an entry level device.
> 
> I have a Reo but my MVP doesn't leave my side since I got it back
> 
> 
> Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor



Hi @annemarievdh I would never insult my MVP! I did not mean it in a negative light (she's the sole reason i'm off analogs to begin with), I was merely pondering the fact that she will be surrounded by reo's, fancy regulated mods and mech bad boys.

Haven't had the budget to get her some siblings yet, but soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY




----------



## Marzuq

email has been structured and typed out. 
12 minutes till i click send


----------



## RIEFY

Best Sushi I have ever had!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Best Sushi I have ever had!
> View attachment 14800


i see some volcano in there. thats the best one yet. then for the non raw fish guys the crunches are the next best thing on the menu


----------



## capetocuba

My last night's feast

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

phanatik said:


> Hi @annemarievdh I would never insult my MVP! I did not mean it in a negative light (she's the sole reason i'm off analogs to begin with), I was merely pondering the fact that she will be surrounded by reo's, fancy regulated mods and mech bad boys.
> 
> Haven't had the budget to get her some siblings yet, but soon.



Good safe. 

Well, she will feel right at home in the middle of all the Reo's and fancy regulated mods. Haha

You really don't have to worry about having the newest or the biggest or baddest or fanciest. Its a vape meet, not a beauty parade. 

Its for vapers by vapers, for vape knowledge, vape fun, and vape help. Your even welcome with a cig-alike 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Marzuq

email sent!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## KieranD

15:00 hit send!!!


----------



## Andre

Sounds good to me. Great work @Marzuq.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rudi

Hope you guys have a vape meet in early june next year... will be in Cape Town for my Honeymoon


----------



## HPBotha

Rudi said:


> Hope you guys have a vape meet in early june next year... will be in Cape Town for my Honeymoon



congrats on the upcoming nuptials! sure we will have more meets. @Marzuq is doing a fine job, once the wheels are greased we can do it more regularly!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rudi

HPBotha said:


> congrats on the upcoming nuptials! sure we will have more meets. @Marzuq is doing a fine job, once the wheels are greased we can do it more regularly!


Thank You @HPBotha ..It will Be my 1st time ever in Cape Town aswell and would love to be part of a vape meet while im there

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## phanatik

HPBotha said:


> congrats on the upcoming nuptials! sure we will have more meets. @Marzuq is doing a fine job, once the wheels are greased we can do it more regularly!



Are we going to see a hydrus prototype @HPBotha ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## HPBotha

phanatik said:


> Are we going to see a hydrus prototype @HPBotha ?


YIP!!!! indeed!!! hopefully a set would be doing a tour of the brick and mortar stores and e-stores for a review.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

HPBotha said:


> YIP!!!! indeed!!! hopefully a set would be doing a tour of the brick and mortar stores and e-stores for a review.



And what about us??? You cant forget about JHB vape meet 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## HPBotha

annemarievdh said:


> And what about us??? You cant forget about JHB vape meet
> 
> 
> Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


 yip all the stores! or as many amarex bags i can fit into the budget, lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

HPBotha said:


> yip all the stores! or as many amarex bags i can fit into the budget, lol.



Yippee!!!! 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## Rudi

Dont let China get hold of it or we will be seeing clones at Fastech soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

howsit guys and gals.

the venue is now locked down and all that is left is for everyone to attend. here are the details:

Date:6 December 2014
TIme : 12 till 6pm
Place: Nuri Sushi Factory
Address: 8 Parliament Street, Cape Town, CBD

vendors will be allowed in from 12 till 1pm. this will give them time to setup their tabls and stands.
@Cape vaping supplies @Zegee @Gazzacpt will be there at 12 to meet the vendors and organise the postions of stands and tables.

everyone else attending the vape meet in cape town is asked to join us from 1pm onward. 
we will have to wrap up by 6pm.

nuri will be operating as per normal while we are there. they will have loads of customers come through during the time we are there so expect alot of people asking what we are about. hows that for free advertising and also we will create awareness of what we are all about. vendors this will probably stand you guys in good stead too as this will lead to some nice sales too.

A big thank you to all the guys who offered assistance in the preperation of this vape meet and also to all vendors who have donated toward our prize giving... a big thank you goes out to you from vape town.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Achmat89

Quick question guys, is anyone allowed to join or is it an exclusive event?
Forgive my ignorance as i am a noob lol


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

@Achmat88 anyone welcome, as long as you RSVP on the first page


----------



## Achmat89

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> @Achmat88 anyone welcome, as long as you RSVP on the first page



Thanx yusuf, i will do so. looking forward to the meet up


----------



## Gazzacpt

Achmat88 said:


> Quick question guys, is anyone allowed to join or is it an exclusive event?
> Forgive my ignorance as i am a noob lol





Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> @Achmat88 anyone welcome, as long as you RSVP on the first page


Its open to all. If you rsvp you eligible for the raffle draw but its certainly not a requirement to rsvp.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Achmat89

Gazzacpt said:


> Its open to all. If you rsvp you eligible for the raffle draw but its certainly not a requirement to rsvp.



Where do i RSVP?


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Achmat88 said:


> Where do i RSVP?


Button on page one of this thread.


----------



## Gazzacpt

Achmat88 said:


> Where do i RSVP?


Right here
http://ecigssa.co.za/index.php?posts/132153

Only works from a web browser you can't do it from tapatalk


----------



## Achmat89

Thanx guys @Gazzacpt @Kuhlkatz


----------



## capetocuba

Achmat88 said:


> Thanx guys @Gazzacpt @Kuhlkatz


@Gazzacpt is a friendly guy


----------



## Achmat89

Lol i've actually come to realise vapers in general are more of a friendlier bunch especially related to vaping.
Or maybe im high or something like that lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq

Achmat88 said:


> Lol i've actually come to realise vapers in general are more of a friendlier bunch especially related to vaping.
> Or maybe im high or something like that lol



not high bro. pulling a silver LOL

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

